
Venture capitalist Marc Andreessen explains how AI will change the world - zhanwei
http://www.vox.com/new-money/2016/10/5/13081058/marc-andreessen-ai-future
======
zhanwei
"I still think you're thinking of this as you'll take an existing product and
add some AI to it. That’s not what we’re seeing. What we’re seeing is an
entirely new kind of product that wasn't possible before."

The major difference from previous platform shifts is that the limits of
frontier AI technology are extremely hard to gauge even for experts. Unlike AI
tech, previous platform shifts are easy to understand for a person on the
street. For e.g., consumers can see that smartphone allows messages to sent
over cellular data, which is better than SMS. But it is not obvious whether
Echo is better than Siri? Tesla's driver-assist more reliable than a
competitor one?

I feel the recent breakthroughs in AI are concentrated in a small number (but
very important) areas such as computer vision and to some extent machine
translation. There need to be more advances especially in areas of decision
making before AI can have a broader and more meaningfully impact as stated in
the interview.

